

Should You Be Allowed To Work From Home? (Answer: No) - cyscott
http://www.theawl.com/2013/02/get-dressed-go-to-work

======
mokash
Something very funny going on on this blog post. The <title> tag is:

    
    
       Should Moms Be Allowed To Work For Important Companies Like Yahoo?
    

but the URL slug is:

    
    
       get-dressed-go-to-work
    

and the actual title is:

    
    
       Should You Be Allowed To Work From Home? (Answer: No)

